# Scratched perspex windows



## PaullM (Aug 27, 2012)

After driving down narrow roads in France and parts of UK, I've collected several deep scratches in the perspex side windows. A case of ltouch the foliage or loose a wing mirror - which I witnessed several other drivers had done... Any suggestions please, of action on my part/products which might help me remove or reduce their visual impact?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scratches*

Hello,

For minor surface scratches I have used greygate

Best thing I have used.

But some say T CUT!

TM


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Scratches*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> For minor surface scratches I have used greygate
> 
> ...


I've also picked up a couple of light - but annoying - scratches on my nearside perspex windows. So your recommendation is timely. I'm extremely apprehensive of polishing the windows with anything abrasive, but it sounds as though, if used with care, the greygate should be OK.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Scratches*



mikebeaches said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Legend has it. The RAF used to use it for their instrument displays.

TM


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul. A warm welcome to MHFacts.

The last time I was in Scotland, I managed to wipe 3 branches along the nearside of Our Coral, including 3 windows. :evil: I used a combination of blood, sweat, tears and elbow grease, plus copious amounts of Brasso and T-Cut to successfully remove the branch marks.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I've also heard Brasso is good. Try a small patch first, soo how it comes out,


----------



## MADMICK1945 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have always used toothpaste, hard going but works


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The place we bought our motorhome (new)

used T Cut when I complained about the scratches on the windows

It worked

Aldra


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Yup I use T-cut to sort scratches out.


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I posted a similar topic earlier in the year and here is the link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-123097-0-days0-orderasc-.html

I would also add that I used Fenwicks Windowise which I felt did a good job

Thanks

Mark


----------



## PaullM (Aug 27, 2012)

What a terrific response! - I think I'll go with Greygate or T-cut. Practising on a small area is always a good idea.

As a lad our teacher had us produce a butterfly brooch for our mums. This involved cutting, filing, sanding and finally polishing perspex with Brasso, before painting the backs with Humbrol enamel paint - so I can relate to the elbow grease!

Thanks all those who've responded.

Paull


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paull. Thanks for the feedback. We aim to please!! :roll: :wink:


----------

